# Good Books to read??



## b-mac (May 31, 2013)

Can any brother recommend some good books for me to read? A brother at my lodge recommended a book called "Is it true what they say about freemasonry" by Brent S. Morris and Arturo De Hoyos. I haven't really read it but I did buy it for a brother who helped me through my EA degree to my MM degree as a thank you. From what i did read it was pretty cool it goes through different theories about the fraternity and debunks them (Seems like a good read if any brothers are looking for a book to read btw). But that's not necessarily what I am looking for at the moment I am hoping to read something for a new MM. I have been a MM since December of 2012 so not that long! I want something that can help me along my future as a mason. I am also looking to join the York rite this summer possibly so if anyone can recommend anything on that also  

Thank You!
From a fellow Freemason


----------



## wljohnson74 (May 31, 2013)

I recommend"Black Square and Compass". It's the history of PHA. I bought it after I was raised.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmm I enjoyed "the newly made mason" by Haywood as a first, if historic, read. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## streeter (Jun 1, 2013)

b-mac said:


> Can any brother recommend some good books for me to read? A brother at my lodge recommended a book called "Is it true what they say about freemasonry" by Brent S. Morris and Arturo De Hoyos. I haven't really read it but I did buy it for a brother who helped me through my EA degree to my MM degree as a thank you. From what i did read it was pretty cool it goes through different theories about the fraternity and debunks them (Seems like a good read if any brothers are looking for a book to read btw). But that's not necessarily what I am looking for at the moment I am hoping to read something for a new MM. I have been a MM since December of 2012 so not that long! I want something that can help me along my future as a mason. I am also looking to join the York rite this summer possibly so if anyone can recommend anything on that also
> 
> Thank You!
> From a fellow Freemason


hello b-mac, many of us will recommend many books!! here are my two -  " the builders" [ a story and study of freemasonry ] by joseph fort newton - isbn 0-88033-043-6 - and- " the lodge and the craft" by rollin c blackmer isbn 0-8853-043-X - both are probably available from macoy publishing in Richmond Virginia....Robert streeter   explore!!  http://www.macoy.com/Masonic-Books--C7.aspx


----------



## tomasball (Jun 1, 2013)

Get Coil's Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, and just browse through it randomly.  It's about the best reference out there, without all the romantic flights of imagination that are muddying the waters lateley.  You can learn a lot about the history and practice of masonry around the world.


----------



## Aeelorty (Jun 1, 2013)

I have thoroughly enjoyed A G Mackey's The History of Freemasonry it's Legendary Origins. His level of sarcasm is unparalleled in masonic writing and he covers many of the legends about our origins.


----------



## chrmc (Jun 1, 2013)

Anything by Wilmhurst.


----------



## streeter (Jun 1, 2013)

coil also penned " a comprehensive view of freemasonry" also probably available from macoy - isbn 0-88053-053-7 - great read  - my view - for what it is worth!!


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

While I am very new to the brotherhood and have endeavored not to learn certain things until such time that I have been duly prepared to learn them, I was present for a conversation where several of the Brothers were discussing a book called "Born in Blood" which they all seemed to agree as the best one out there, as far as accuracy with regards to the history and origins of the Craft.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 1, 2013)

Isn't that the book that has a chapter dedicated to Skip Sampson?


----------



## LittleHunter (Jun 1, 2013)

A lot of the Brothers in my Lodge have read it and recommend it. I look forward to reading it.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

As I am currently only EA, I was encouraged to read it, but not until after being raised to MM because it my ruin some aspects of the experience for me. So I have not read it, not sure what it contains.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BroBill (Jun 1, 2013)

One of the forums here on MoT is called "Education and Literature" - you might want to scroll through there and see what the brethren are discussing and recommending....

S&F
BroBill


----------



## MarkR (Jun 2, 2013)

If you read "Born in Blood," make sure you at least read "The Rosslyn Hoax" by Bro. Robert L.D. Cooper for a different look at the idea of a Knights Templar history for Freemasonry.

Another outstanding Cooper book I recommend is "Cracking the Freemasons' Code: The Truth about Solomon's Key and the Brotherhood."


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Brother MarkR. In your opinion, is it safe to read any of those while still EA without ruining the surprises that await me as I continue my journey?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Spawny (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a MM, if you are a EA don't read anything that your instructor has not presented you. Your new name is cautious for a reason. Stay with tradition and wait for more light in Masonry. There are 3 stages for a good reason, and a baby should not have keys to the families car. Good luck. There will come a time when you must pray for yourself.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Spawny (Jun 2, 2013)

B-Mac I've met Brent Morris and he is like the modern day Mackey, and Pikes as far as knowledge. He was at a raising in a Md lodge I visited last month. A book I enjoyed and blew my mind was The Lodge and the Craft by Rollin C Blackmer. It covers so much in all the degrees and give you ancient wisdom from past MM. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 2, 2013)

Spawny, thank you for clearing that up for me. You have affirmed that I am doing things correctly. I stongly desire to know more, but not at the cost of tradition. Thank you brother.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jun 3, 2013)

BrianMcMLG said:


> Thank you Brother MarkR. In your opinion, is it safe to read any of those while still EA without ruining the surprises that await me as I continue my journey?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Those two Cooper books I mentioned contain nothing that cannot be shared with anyone, and reveal nothing that would be a "spoiler" for you.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you very much. I will check them out. So long as there are no spoilers, I will definately look into them. I just dont want to ruin the experiences that I have yet to go through.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 3, 2013)

Spawny said:


> if you are a EA don't read anything that your instructor has not presented you.



The proficiencies are plenty of work for each degree.  Outside reading will compete with that work.  This alone is a good reason to forgo outside reading between your initiation and raising.

Before initiation I read about masonic philosophy and history.  Between initiation I focused on returning my work.  After I had presented my MM proficiency I no long had that conflict.  Then again after I had presented my MM proficiency I was in the line working to learn my parts is I progressed.  I resumed most of my outside reading as a Past Master.

So I have two recommendations.  Wait until you have been raised because you want to focus your efforts on the proficiencies.  Then consider going into the progressive line and focusing on those parts.  There's time.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 3, 2013)

Dfreybur, what you said makes perfect sense regarding why it is better to wait. I suppose that would fall under circumventing my desires, in this case, my natural urge to learn as much as I can when it comes to new things. It is true, I have plenty of time ahead. I may as well not overwhelm myself straight out of the gate and focus my learning on those things that are neccessary for me to learn at this time.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 3, 2013)

There is enough masonic reading material to peruse and study to last a lifetime, you won't soon run out. There's plenty of time, and material, after you have been raised. ^_^


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 3, 2013)

You should read "A Pilgrim's Path" by John Robinson. It is possibly the finest book ever written about Masonry, by a non-Mason. Mr. Robinson wanted to write a book about Masonry, and since he was not a Mason, he figured he could be objective, and not be biased. He wrote an excellent book, and he was so impressed with what he found about Masonry, that he went on an petitioned the Craft.


----------

